

Ad Networks Are For Losers - parker
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/ad_networks_are_for_losers

======
mixmax
I would say that it depends very much on what you do.

If your main income is advertising you will definitely want to watch it
closely, have a good reputation and a conversation with your customers. And,
as the article states, it can affect your brand severely if you run "punch the
monkey" ads.

That said, running your own advertising is not easy. You need IT
infrastructure, a sales department, customer relations, etc. If advertising is
not paramount to your business maybe it is better to focus on the things that
are, and outsource advertising. After all a company has limited resources and
must spend them where it matters the most.

I'm sure there are ad networks that cater to a more upscale audience (eg. no
"punch the monkey ads), and if there aren't then there is a great business
opportunity in creating one.

------
parker
I once had a municipal tech incubator rep tell me that any internet business
requiring more feet on the pavement to sell the product was doomed to fail.
And that pretty much exactly describes why a lot of web 2.0 companies will
fail, because they wait for a magical invisible phenomenon to sell their
product (traffic or otherwise).

This article gives me a lot of confidence to just trust in traditional sales
methods. Hard earned revenues aren't evil nor scary. And if you don't get
them, you'll soon cease to exist.

------
henning
I think elite ad networks like The Deck are awesome.

